# ICD-9 code for Hep B Series for 99211



## ccillo (Dec 21, 2010)

Need assistance,  Working a chart that the physician did not exam pt however the pt had recently attended a bloodborne pathogen training to follow up on her Hep B status.  So there are about 3 lines on the note, no exam, no assessment...cpt given is 99211 however not sure what ICD-9 we can use.  Please assist if you can?  

Thanks,
~Cindy Cillo


----------



## faithdalton (Dec 21, 2010)

*Hep B No exam*

If it was me, I would code the Hep B with 571.42 and then I would code the history of Diseases of blood and blood-forming organs. Coding the history will let the carrier know that this was an existing condition prior to becoming a patient of this physician.

I hope that this helps.


----------



## msrd_081002 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd NOT agree with the ICD 571.42 & coding the history of Diseases of blood and blood-forming organs.
ICD:
I'll assign *Hep B -070.30* unspecified or A, WO mention of hepatic coma or hepatitis delta

Referring to "pt had recently attended a bloodborne pathogen training" 

The training is offered(developed) through EH&S to provide a review of blood borne pathogen exposure control principles and practices, and to provide updated information regarding blood borne pathogens and their control. (Environment Health & Safety division)
It includes" What they are, how they are transmitted, and review of HIV,* HBV*, and HCV" 


Thanks


----------

